# [SOLVED] Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..



## zheaven

..Which is good, but it does so about every second.. Which is not so good IMO.

I play online games in which I use my headset (mic + headphones by i.t.works).. I was doing this the day before yesterday and it worked fine. However, when I tried to plug in my headset yesterday, it (Realtek) kept giving that pop-up balloon which says "A new devise has been detected" (or something like that).. Also when I listen to the headphone it keeps going on and off.
Also, what's very weird.. It doesn't do this when I just plug in one of the functions (only mic or only headphones), just when I have both of them plugged in at the same time.

To my knowing, I haven't changed anything before plugging it in. No new drivers installed, no settings changed.

Anyway, I hope someone can help..


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*



zheaven said:


> ..Which is good, but it does so about every second.. Which is not so good IMO.
> 
> I play online games in which I use my headset (mic + headphones by i.t.works).. I was doing this the day before yesterday and it worked fine. However, when I tried to plug in my headset yesterday, it (Realtek) kept giving that pop-up balloon which says "A new devise has been detected" (or something like that).. Also when I listen to the headphone it keeps going on and off.
> Also, what's very weird.. It doesn't do this when I just plug in one of the functions (only mic or only headphones), just when I have both of them plugged in at the same time.
> 
> To my knowing, I haven't changed anything before plugging it in. No new drivers installed, no settings changed.
> 
> Anyway, I hope someone can help..


In the top right corner of the Realtek HD Audio Manager, there is a link for "Device advanced settings".

Click that, then choose the second option, "Seperate all input jacks as independent input devices."

See if that works....

Let us know.....


----------



## zheaven

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*



Sven2157 said:


> In the top right corner of the Realtek HD Audio Manager, there is a link for "Device advanced settings".
> 
> Click that, then choose the second option, "Seperate all input jacks as independent input devices."
> 
> See if that works....
> 
> Let us know.....


Hi,
First of all, thanks for replying, good to know someone is trying to help..
Secondly.. Unfortunately it didn't work.. It still keeps detecting over and over again.
Also, it wasn't on this setting when it did work.
Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## zheaven

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

Also, what I forgot to mention (and might be important): The day before it did this, people in the game I was playing kept saying that my mic's volume was very low.. Which is weird because it worked fine the day before that, I hadn't changed the mic volume or any settings and I was boosting it +10,0 decibel.


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

This may sound silly, but are you plugging the headphones into the microphone jack? And vise-versa for the mic? Make sure you have them in the correct inputs...


----------



## zheaven

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*



Sven2157 said:


> This may sound silly, but are you plugging the headphones into the microphone jack? And vise-versa for the mic? Make sure you have them in the correct inputs...


Well I tried.. And yes.. I am plugging them into the correct one.. It does the same thing whether I plug them into either the wrong one or the right one.. But thanks for trying to help :grin:


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

Ok,... Vista is very finicky when it comes to headsets and microphones...

Here is what you can do. Go to your computer manufacturer, or motherboard maker if you built this computer, and select their "Support and Drivers". Input your system/board and download the latest Realtek HD Drivers they have. Save these to your desktop. When the download finishes, right-click the executable and choose "Run as administrator". Install the drivers and reboot; even if it doesn't prompt you to.

Next, go to your headset maker's website and get the latest, greatest drivers for it. Once again, save to your desktop, right-click and choose "Run as administrator". Proceed with the installation, reboot if prompted.

Now, go to your control panel and choose the "Sound" icon.








Select, or Highlight "Speakers" and choose "Properties"








Then Click the Levels Tab








On here make sure that the "Microphone" is *MUTED*. If it is not, then you will hear yourself back through your headphones. Now click on "Ok' then the "Recording" tab.








Select the correct "Input Jack" *- Side Note: Case inputs are generally considered "Front" mic/headset jacks! -*, choose "Set as Default", then REBOOT. This is where Vista is a pain in the rump! After you are back up and running, go back to where you just were and select the "Levels" Tab for the "Recording"








Some microphones require a "Boost", set this to +10 to start and then adjust your levels using the "Configure" button here:









Let me know if any of this helps... :wink:


----------



## zheaven

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

Wow, first of all, thanks for trying to help out!
Second, sorry for not replying.. I've been very busy..

Now, to the point..



Sven2157 said:


> Ok,... Vista is very finicky when it comes to headsets and microphones...
> 
> Here is what you can do. Go to your computer manufacturer, or motherboard maker if you built this computer, and select their "Support and Drivers". Input your system/board and download the latest Realtek HD Drivers they have. Save these to your desktop. When the download finishes, right-click the executable and choose "Run as administrator". Install the drivers and reboot; even if it doesn't prompt you to.
> 
> Next, go to your headset maker's website and get the latest, greatest drivers for it. Once again, save to your desktop, right-click and choose "Run as administrator". Proceed with the installation, reboot if prompted.
> 
> ...
> 
> Let me know if any of this helps... :wink:


I installed the sound driver from my motherboard, which was (indeed) outdated.. But immediately a few problems occurred:

1. My Realtek HD Audio Manager is gone (which isn't such a big problem), but somehow the download link from their official site is broken or something.. So I can't download a new one.

2. My PC doesn't pick up my headphones at all any more.. When I put the jack into the pc I don't hear anything any more.. Not even noise or something when I turn the volume all the way up.. And when I put it in it doesn't automatically switch to headphones.. It stays on 'speaker'.
Now, I tried switching to headphones in the control panel, but it still stays in speaker mode.

3. The sound from my microphone doesn't reach my speakers, however it does reach my computer because I can see the input measurements in the control panel change when I speak into it.

4. I used to have surround, but now I can't put my settings on surround sound anymore.



Sven2157 said:


> Then Click the Levels Tab
> 
> ...
> 
> On here make sure that the "Microphone" is MUTED. If it is not, then you will hear yourself back through your headphones. Now click on "Ok' then the "Recording" tab.


The image you put with this, differs from what I see in my 'levels tab'. I only see the overall speaker volume, so I can't change the settings to mute.

The good news is that it doesn't say I am connecting and disconnecting my headset over and over again.

Well, I hope you have some other tips and thanks again for trying to help!


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

AWSOME! This is exactly where you should be! That means that it is most definitely the problem.

You Realtek HD Control Panel is still there... Go to your control panel and look for the Icon in there. It looks like this:








If you don't have that icon, you should be able to go to your Computer/Motherboard maker and retrieve them; don't go to the Realtek website. If that is not available, then Right-clicking the "Computer" icon and selecting "Properties". Click "Device Manager", select "Sound" device, right-click and select the "Driver" tab. Then click update driver. It will ask you if it can search the internet; select "Yes".

Now, once that issue is taken care of, you can go back to the "Sound" tab in the Windows Control Panel. Once that is up, Right click in the window and select "Show all Devices"; repeat, this time selecting "Show disabled Devices".

When you see your speakers, select them and click the "Set as Default" button. Reboot. Come back here and choose the "Recording" tab. Find your device, select it and reboot. *- Note: Vista sometimes, by default, sees some "Video Player" as the playback device and the line input as a microphone, make sure you have selected the correct Playback and Recording Device -*

Now you should have the ability to adjust the levels on both.

Let me know... :wink:


----------



## zheaven

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

Dude yes! After reinstalling the driver (apparently it went wrong the first time) I have my surround back and I have de Manager again. So far, so good.. 
After this, everything is exactly as you said. I can change all the volumes. :grin: So what now?

Again thanks! xD


----------



## zheaven

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

Hey, since you didn't reply I just tried the list you previously posted, and so far it works.. It doesn't reconnect the whole time and everything is back to 'normal' basically, so thank you very much! ray: I'll let you know if it crashes again! :grin:


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*



zheaven said:


> Hey, since you didn't reply I just tried the list you previously posted, and so far it works.. It doesn't reconnect the whole time and everything is back to 'normal' basically, so thank you very much! ray: I'll let you know if it crashes again! :grin:


Hi zheaven,

Sorry, I just got back up and running, I think, as I had to reformat the other day. :sigh:

But that is GREAT news! So everything is good? The headset is working; both the mic and phones?


----------



## zheaven

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

Haha that's fine dude! 
Yes everything works again! I just finished playing for about 2 hours straight.. no one is complaining about my mic's volume being to low and it keeps connected so thank you very very much! ray:


----------



## Sven2157

*Re: Realtek hd audio manager keeps detecting headset..*

:beerchug:

No problem! :wink: If you could use the "Thread Tools", from the menu bar above, to mark this as "[SOLVED]", that would be great!

Let us know if you need anything else.... :tongue:


----------

